# Bengal cross Maine Coone - what will I get?



## cptrayes (11 March 2013)

I've just got first refusal on two short-hair Bengal x Maine Coone* kittens. The father is the MC, the mother is the Bengal, so since I am having the shorthairs, will their temperament also take to the mother?

I have a half Bengal and he's a very demanding, interactive, talky cat.

What are the new pair likely to be like, any guesses??




* is it spelt that way? I'm getting starred out the way I want to spell it!


----------



## s4sugar (11 March 2013)

The temperaments could go either way but I wouldn't touch these kittens with a bargepole.


It is Maine ****. If the parents are purebred the kittens should all be shorthaired.

No reason to cross breed cats & using a large breed male on a smaller female is highly unethical. Not good to support irresponsible breeding.


----------



## Nicnac (11 March 2013)

No it's not the way to spell it - it doesn't have an 'e'.  For some reason Admin have decided that a particular breed of cat is a swear word! (I do know why btw )

Anyway - it sounds like a wonderful cross and one I would also love to have when I move away from my current road which isn't cat friendly


----------



## TrasaM (11 March 2013)

It seems like an unlikely choice for a deliberate mating. Did mummy cat get amorous with the wrong Tom 

I've no idea what you'll end up with. As far as I know Maine coons are big fluffy and laid back. Maybe they'll be quitter than your existing one. My moggie had 5 kittens and  Mum cat was and is tiny whilst Tom cat was very large ..kittens now all grown and range from medium to one stonking great lump who likes to sleep on top of me at night.


----------



## Bedlam (11 March 2013)

You'll get a moggie. I hope you're not paying for it?


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2013)

s4sugar said:



			The temperaments could go either way but I wouldn't touch these kittens with a bargepole.
		
Click to expand...

Both temperaments are equally attractive to me, I don't mind as long as they have character and colour 





			If the parents are purebred the kittens should all be shorthaired.
		
Click to expand...

How so? The Maine **** is long haired and the mother is short. Why would they all be short?





			No reason to cross breed cats & using a large breed male on a smaller female is highly unethical. Not good to support irresponsible breeding.
		
Click to expand...

We aren't talking Shire on a Shetland here though are we  ?  The mating has already produced previous litters of lovely kittens, 5 to 7 in number, mixed short and long hair.

And the breeding is not irresponsible, there is a ready market for kittens and these are spoken for several times over even though they aren't born yet. I don't want adult cats from a rescue, I tried that once and never felt the same about the cat as the ones I have had from babies. 




Bedlam said:



			You'll get a moggie. I hope you're not paying for it?
		
Click to expand...

I want a pair of free range farm moggies    Who are these people who may more for a cat than I have for some horses  ??    I'm paying what I would have to pay the local animal shelter but it will be a real bonus to get the coat colours and character of either parent.


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Anyway - it sounds like a wonderful cross and one I would also love to have when I move away from my current road which isn't cat friendly 

Click to expand...

That's what I thought, especially as father is chocolate stripe and mother is classic bengal stripes/shades. Waiting for the video of them being born now    Then two/three weeks til we know which ones are shorthairs. it'll be just my luck if they are all long ones after getting all excited!


----------



## s4sugar (12 March 2013)

Genetically short hair is dominant to long hair so sh x LH gives shorthaired but with kitten farm cats who knows what lurks behind.

Even worse if this is deliberate & not a whoops litter. Kitten season will soon be on and rescues full without supporting unethical breeding.


----------



## TrasaM (12 March 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Genetically short hair is dominant to long hair so sh x LH gives shorthaired but with kitten farm cats who knows what lurks behind.

Even worse if this is deliberate & not a whoops litter. Kitten season will soon be on and rescues full without supporting unethical breeding.
		
Click to expand...

Unethical? And CPT has already said that all kittens are spoken for before birth The Bengal is itself a hybrid deliberately created by humans. Can't see that further crossing with a MC will create any problems.


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Genetically short hair is dominant to long hair so sh x LH gives shorthaired but with kitten farm cats who knows what lurks behind.

Even worse if this is deliberate & not a whoops litter. Kitten season will soon be on and rescues full without supporting unethical breeding.
		
Click to expand...

They aren't farm cats at the moment, quite the opposite, they are in the middle of a city  I am going to give them a free range farm home (which is why I have been chosen to have them). The breeder appears to be very responsible, has invited me to her home to choose when they are two weeks old and wants to see where they are going to live.

As far as I am aware no rescue centre has any trouble rehoming kittens. The last time I asked the RSPCA for one, many years ago, they were charging £100 a head.

I just don't want adults, sorry, it's kittens or none at all. So I don't believe it's irresponsible of me to buy these kittens and I can't wait to see what's born next week


----------



## TrasaM (12 March 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naPIqBMPLqw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Possibly quite big


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2013)

Lovely - that's exactly the kind of character I'd love, but big and floppy will do it for me too. I'd have a tiger in the house if I could 


ps did you spot that's only SEVEN MONTHS old !!!! It's hu-mongous !


----------



## TrasaM (12 March 2013)

Yes..still not full grown and it's BIG. You may well end up with a tiger  but cats can't be too big.


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Yes..still not full grown and it's BIG. You may well end up with a tiger  but cats can't be too big.
		
Click to expand...


I agree, I'd love a really huge one (or two!) but tinies are sweet too. The old one we had put to sleep last December was two and a half kilos full grown and plump.


----------



## joelb (12 March 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Unethical?
		
Click to expand...

Yes completely unethical in the world of cat fancy, outcrosses are expressly prohibited and a list of waiting homes doesnt make it right.  Sadly this sort of breeder is the reason so many are being forced to go the early neutering route these days which I personally find horrific for young kittens.

I do wish you luck with them though CPT, I too am waiting on an imminent arrival so circa 10 more days of hoping and praying someone appears of the right colour, sex and quality.  BTW MCs are laid back but very active with it so you are sure to get little horrors whoever they take after.


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2013)

joelb said:



			Yes completely unethical in the world of cat fancy, outcrosses are expressly prohibited and a list of waiting homes doesn&#8217;t make it right.  Sadly this sort of breeder is the reason so many are being forced to go the early neutering route these days which I personally find horrific for young kittens.
		
Click to expand...


What on earth is wrong with breeding crosses? To be honest, that just smacks of trying to maintain a market for kittens at £800 a throw to me. I fail to see any ethical argument in breeding wanted kittens at all, never mind the fact that purebreds are usually more often at the vets than mongrels of any species  




			BTW MC&#8217;s are laid back but very active with it so you are sure to get little horrors whoever they take after.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic. Just want I want     I'm avoiding replacing the curtains until they are so heavy that they pull them off the rails. Bring on the mayhem  


It should solve my rabbit problem too, my half bengal already catches nearly full grown ones, this pair should be able to clear the colony !!


----------



## joelb (12 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			What on earth is wrong with breeding crosses?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing I guess if youre not purist.  My only worry is that pukka breeders buy suitable quality stock under legally binding contracts so someone outcrossing is possibly breeding from substandard none health tested stock or their stock is of the right quality but theyre breeding more than they are allowed to register aka kitten farming.  I do agree with you about pedigrees after losing one of mine recently aged only 6, the 2nd in succession at that age..it is a calculated risk to go that route again.

Good luck with your curtains, mine have completely de-wallpapered the bedrooms too .


----------



## misterjinglejay (12 March 2013)

I love coonies, and have had loads over the years - got 4 at the mo. But have had 13 all at one time before.

They are the most adorable creatures, so friendly, chatty, and 'dog like'.
They are trainable - mine carry balls, mice, etc in their paws, running along on 3 legs! Fetch is a favourite game, as is bury the catnip mouse in the potplant and dig it up later.

They like to be involved in anything and everything, and expect to be consulted on any little household decision - and will tell you off if they aren't happy. Mine sit and 'help' with the washing up, writing essays, tidying, etc. 

They are biiig cats - my largest one was getting on for 2+stone of sheer muscle, he could reach the kitchen worktops whist standing on his hind legs and stretched out he was taller than my waist. 

I groom mine every 2-3 days, and they will stretch out and roll over for it, having a tummy rub on the way!

If you have a cat flap, it needs to be a dog size one (never seen anything as funny as a coonie stuck half in, half out looking very indignant!).

Bengals, I know nothing about


----------



## misterjinglejay (12 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			It should solve my rabbit problem too, my half bengal already catches nearly full grown ones, this pair should be able to clear the colony !!
		
Click to expand...

You might just find that they invite the rabbits in to join in their games - they are a tad dense


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2013)

misterjay said:



			Bengals, I know nothing about 

Click to expand...

Mine is the household supervisor. Never shuts up if he's awake, and always lets you know when you've got it wrong 

You've put the wrong food down a-gain.
You've missed a bit of paint there.
Will you SIT DOWN so I can sleep on you!
You haven't hoovered this floor well.
You're going out and leaving me? How cruel can you get?!
And on. And on. And on.


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2013)

misterjay said:



			You might just find that they invite the rabbits in to join in their games - they are a tad dense 

Click to expand...

Well let's hope that they get the bengal hunting instinct and the Maine C00n  size   Though anything combination do nicely, to be honest.


----------



## thewonderhorse (12 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Sorry but this just makes me mad.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Apercrumbie (12 March 2013)

We had a Maine Coone cross farm moggie and he was the loveliest most beautiful cat we've ever had.  He was cuddly, playful and HUGE.  We didn't think he was a particularly good hunter but then our farm moggies are killing machines so most other cats pale in comparison.  Unfortunately he went missing when he was 2, it was so tragic as he was very much loved.  I think that cross will be beautiful, have fun with your kittens and post pictures when they arrive


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2013)

thewonderhorse said:



			Sorry but this just makes me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Well you can get as mad as you like from your pedestal up there in the sky     I love kittens and I fail to see the harm in giving two of them a glorious farm free range home in the country for their natural lifespan.

I won't take adults, so there is no issue with me causing the death of healthy adults or prolonging their time in rescue homes.

I don't owe any particular cat a better life. If you feel you do, then adopt adults to your heart's content.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (12 March 2013)

Maine Co*n's that the family I au-paired for were complete opposites of each other. Cedric was huge, a real people cat and always reminded me a bit of a dribbly dog (he would sit on your lap, purring away, then you'd get up and find a wet patch. Ew). Charlotte was much smaller and very, very scatty. She got clipped in the summer as she always struggled in the summer heat, even with the air con and would lie over the HVac vents 

According to google - that cross would result in this:


----------



## Hollycatt (12 March 2013)

Congratulations on your kittens  I have to admit they sound gorgeous!  With 2 pure breds there is no way of knowing what you will get - like labradoodles, pugles etc some can be a charming mix, others take more after one or other parents and look like a slightly odd pure bred. Since you like the type/purr-soinality of both parents I am sure you will be delighted with the kittens.

I would caution however that the breeder you are using is reputable and has health tested both of the parents. Pure bred cats, as with dogs, are starting to have more and more health problems.  Bengals are prone to HCM and PKD off the top of my head and the breeding stock should also have been tested for Felv and FIV as routine. I am unsure what Maine Coons are prone to. If the breeder has not done these basic checks then I would question whether they are indeed reputable or just someone having a dabble in breeding and charging for it! As someone else has said, most pet bengal females are contractually obliged to be neutered so the breeder has either ignored the contract, has bought from not such a reputable breeder him/her self with the health issues implicit in this, or has a top quality show bengal they are using to produce mixed breed cheep kittens which seems a little strange. However people try to create new breeds all of the time and as long as it is done ethically, taking care to have the correct health checks etc in place then more fab breeds of cat will be created  If you are interested in long haired bengals there are some about but its a recessive gene so there are not many and are almost certainly costly.

Hopefully these kittens will turn out healthy and happy. I'm probably telling granny to suck eggs here, but get your vet to check them over asap after they come home and be careful of changing diet as bengals can be notorious for sensitive tummys. You should be getting free pet insurance with the kittens and they should come fully vaccinated not earlier than 13 weeks - if not one of the big insurance companies is offering 4 weeks free insurance to any puppy/kitten up to 1 year - not just breeders - so worth getting it even if you don't intend to take out insurance for them.


----------



## cptrayes (12 March 2013)

Useful info, thankyou


----------



## Hollycatt (12 March 2013)

We will expect pics when they arrive


----------



## hackneylass2 (13 March 2013)

Around 34% of Maine coons in the UK carry the mutant gene that causes HCM.   I would not buy  a Maine ****  or Maine **** cross that had not been tested.
 Bengals are also affected with a higher incidence of it than most other breeds,  seems to me a Bengal/Maine **** cross is irresponsible.

Look at the Feline Advisory Bureau website for more info.


----------



## misterjinglejay (13 March 2013)

hackneylass2 said:



			Around 34% of Maine coons in the UK carry the mutant gene that causes HCM.   I would not buy  a Maine ****  or Maine **** cross that had not been tested.
 Bengals are also affected with a higher incidence of it than most other breeds,  seems to me a Bengal/Maine **** cross is irresponsible.

Look at the Feline Advisory Bureau website for more info.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for that; very very interesting reading. will do more research on this in coonies. You learn something new everyday. 

I have always bought my kittens from reputable breeders, and would never breed them myself - I'd keep them all


----------



## cptrayes (13 March 2013)

hackneylass2 said:



			Around 34% of Maine coons in the UK carry the mutant gene that causes HCM.   I would not buy  a Maine ****  or Maine **** cross that had not been tested.
 Bengals are also affected with a higher incidence of it than most other breeds,  seems to me a Bengal/Maine **** cross is irresponsible.

Look at the Feline Advisory Bureau website for more info.
		
Click to expand...

VERY useful info, thankyou.

She's just told me that I can only have one, not two, so I will tell her that I don't want any, which is actually true. For various reasons I actually need two.


Anyone need a great home for two kittens  ??


----------



## Sophie123 (13 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			VERY useful info, thankyou.


Anyone need a great home for two kittens  ??
		
Click to expand...

I am sure the local rescue centre will, indeed.


----------



## thewonderhorse (13 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Well you can get as mad as you like from your pedestal up there in the sky     I love kittens and I fail to see the harm in giving two of them a glorious farm free range home in the country for their natural lifespan.

I won't take adults, so there is no issue with me causing the death of healthy adults or prolonging their time in rescue homes.

I don't owe any particular cat a better life. If you feel you do, then adopt adults to your heart's content.
		
Click to expand...

 Hit a nerve obviously!


----------



## thewonderhorse (13 March 2013)

Sophie123 said:



			I am sure the local rescue centre will, indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what i meant. Cats under a year are still kittens. Please yourself.


----------



## Elsiecat (13 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Anyone need a great home for two kittens  ??
		
Click to expand...

Where are you?
My local rescue had 2 kittens in last week, both were about 12 weeks old


----------



## Mrs B (13 March 2013)

thewonderhorse said:



 Hit a nerve obviously!
		
Click to expand...

I think you got a pretty polite response from the OP actually! Do you think that people should _only_ have animals that need rescuing?

Good luck with your kittens, CPT and pictures please


----------



## ester (13 March 2013)

Perhaps not relevant now but hollycatt I know that my old lab tests Main coone* for spinal muscular atrophy and HCM 

there's a table of breeds/associated tests here although they seem to forget about bengals  They do a scary amount of testing on the purebreds although I have always found testing for chocolate amusing 

http://www.langfordvets.co.uk/pdf/genetic_tests.pdf


----------



## thewonderhorse (13 March 2013)

Mrs B said:



			I think you got a pretty polite response from the OP actually! Do you think that people should _only_ have animals that need rescuing?

Good luck with your kittens, CPT and pictures please 

Click to expand...

Up on your pedestal?? Not polite in my book. However, no i think people can please themselves whether they have kittens, puppies or anything else. 

Its only my opinion.


----------



## Mrs B (13 March 2013)

thewonderhorse said:



			Up on your pedestal?? Not polite in my book. However, no i think people can please themselves whether they have kittens, puppies or anything else. 

Its only my opinion. 

Click to expand...

So why post "Sorry but this makes me mad" with no further qualification or explanation?: one of those posts when 'sorry' is not meant at all, but quite the opposite.


----------



## thewonderhorse (13 March 2013)

As ive said only my opinion. Good luck with your kittens OP.


----------

